# Garand and 1903 Become YouTube Stars for a Day



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

So, I uploaded a little video yesterday about shooting the Garand and then suddenly my email box was flooded with notifications of people watching and commenting on my video. I had no idea what was going on, until somebody told me that, for reasons I still don't understand, the video was featured on YouTube's main/home page.

I finally figured out that if I signed out of my YouTube account, I could see the YouTube main/home page, and ... yup ... sure enough: my little video.

It was a hoot yesterday reading the comments, you might get a kick out of them too.

As of this morning, my video is still a featured video on the YouTube main/home page and has been viewed over 100,000 times.

Cool for the Garand and 1903. It is interesting to notice in a good number of comments people have never seen or heard a Garand.

Here's the video, if you want to take a look at it:

Shooting the M1 Garand and 1903 Rifles - As Featured on YouTube's Home Page on April 21 - YouTube

[video] Shooting the M1 Garand and 1903 Rifles - As Featured on YouTube's Home Page on April 21 - YouTube[/video]


----------

